# Easter Chick pattern



## Dorene Boutwell (Aug 29, 2011)

This is Crochet: Start with the magic ring and sc 10 stitches slip stitch together to join . Then dc in every other stitch join with slip stitch. Dc in all stitches slip stitch to join. Last round dc in all stitches. Slip stitch to join. Fold the circle into half and sew together from one edge to middle of circle. Leave about two inches then sew about 1/2 inch This is on the bottom. Start on the third row and sew to the top to form tail. Insert a plastic egg . Sewed eyes and beak on chick.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Many thanks. Will add a couple of these chicks to the basket I have crocheted for my young grandson for Easter.


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

Brilliant - thank you xxxx


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Very cute Easter egg covers! Clever!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Very cute. I think I will add some of these to my kids baskets.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

AWWWW! That's so cute! !


----------



## denise2011 (May 11, 2011)

do u have the pattern please


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

denise2011 said:


> do u have the pattern please


Pattern is in the original post.


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Very cute and creative! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

That is just too cute. I like how the color of the plastic egg will show through and decorate the chick.


----------



## egglady (Oct 25, 2013)

This brings back memories, my Grandma made pot holders like this. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## derfer (Feb 1, 2013)

I used to have a pattern to knit a chicken to cover the big egg that the nylons came in . Does anyone remember thie nylons or the knitted chicken ? I still have a chicken but don't know how to put pictures on line.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

very cute


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks, very cute :thumbup:


----------



## bethnegrey (Aug 24, 2012)

egglady said:


> This brings back memories, my Grandma made pot holders like this. Thanks for sharing.


LOVE these (and hens -- there's currently a big block of hen treats hanging out in the back of my car)! And I'd forgotten the potholders -- now I'm going to be tracking down this pattern. Thanks so much for this adorable egg cover!


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Real cute. Thanks for the pattern


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

derfer said:


> I used to have a pattern to knit a chicken to cover the big egg that the nylons came in . Does anyone remember thie nylons or the knitted chicken ? I still have a chicken but don't know how to put pictures on line.


the nylons are by Hanes 'L'eggs' they still make them but they come in boxes now too sad. shortly before they stopped using they plastic eggs they sold knee highs in regular size eggs. (friend used to work for Hanes in NC)


----------



## Reanne (Aug 12, 2011)

bethnegrey said:


> LOVE these (and hens -- there's currently a big block of hen treats hanging out in the back of my car)! And I'd forgotten the potholders -- now I'm going to be tracking down this pattern. Thanks so much for this adorable egg cover!


If you find the pattern for the potholders will you please share? Thanks, Reanne


----------



## GrammyMe (Sep 27, 2011)

Just this past weekend I tried making this chick and could not get it to work. The dc in every other stitch was too tight. I tried making the dc stitches longer, thinking my crochet was too tight - didn't work. The rest of the rows were not enough to cover the small egg. Any suggestions, please!


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

use a bigger crochet hook?


----------



## GrammyMe (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you, I did try a larger one but I'll try even larger.


----------



## TawnyaFletcher (Nov 14, 2012)

Oh I'm so bookmarking this. Thanks!


----------

